# More Than $200,000 in Lenses Stolen from Veydra Optics



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 14, 2017)

```
California based Cinema lens maker Veydra was a victim of a massive theft on Sunday, losing nearly their entire stock of 200+ Mini Prime cinema lenses.</p>
<p><a href="https://www.facebook.com/veydraoptics/photos/a.1561101974106738.1073741829.1541436739406595/1829316720618594/?type=3&theater">From Veydra:</a></p>
<blockquote><p>Attention filmmakers, friends, and fans of Veydra; our HQ in California was broken into last night and someone stole over 200 Veydra Mini Prime Lenses.</p>
<p>We are offering a reward for any information leading to return of Veydra Mini Prime lenses from our inventory. This many lenses should be noticeable so if you see any crazy deals on Veydra, help us recover our stole<span class="text_exposed_show">n goods.</p>
<p>Please share and tell your friends. Veydra lenses will be available again but it may take some time to fill orders so we appreciate everyone’s help and patience while we recover from this significant loss.</p>
<p>Thanks for your help in keeping our dream alive.</span></p></blockquote>
<p>As PetaPixel points out, this isn’t the first time a large selection of photographic/cinema gear has been stolen. L<a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/rental-company-lensprotogo-robbed-of-500k-in-camera-gear/">ensProToGo was a victim of a $500K theft</a> back in 2015 and BlackMagic Designs and two other manufacturers <a href="https://petapixel.com/2014/10/10/thieves-steal-nearly-2-million-cameras-gear-black-magic-two-others/">lost nearly $2 million</a> in goods in 2014.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## sanj (Mar 14, 2017)

Tech. :-(


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 14, 2017)

I don't think they will find much of a market in the US, but they may smuggle them into other countries.


----------

